# Chagrin river aera



## normster30

Got a Two man limit Monday with my son, mostly smaller fish in 57 ft. One hot bandet took 9. Went out today with a gym buddy and fish west bay 26- 28 ft. and was aple to pick up 2 man limit using spoons. 4-5 bigger fish the rest smaller size. both trips it took 4 hrs. running over small feeding pods. Hoping soon the big school comes though.


----------



## Dino DiFranco

We got two tickets drifting and casting erie deeries in 35-40 fow just east of the chargrin today. The fish moved out deeper by noon. Gold Erie deeries seemed to be the best.


----------



## walldancer

Hi normster,yes i agree its been really good,had to double net a couple times yesterday,dragging meat in the skinny water,,,we pulled over 20 in a little over 2 hours yesterday,good luck


----------



## walldancer

Draggin harnesses again this morning, 28 ft,pulled 13 but only kept limit,only one bigger size fish 27",,,bait was loaded top to bottom,,5am to 7 am


----------



## normster30

Used spoons today, a few in close and went out to 34-36ft and tipped spoon with a bit of worm and it seemed to work better. Had to stay at 2.1 to 2.3 speed, Looks a liitle windy till Thursday. hope it stays the same, don't need 10 mile runs.


----------



## walldancer

Drifting on a friends boat tomorrow early am,will lt you know,they got em in tight today and better size than i got trolling


----------



## HappySnag

normster30 said:


> Used spoons today, a few in close and went out to 34-36ft and tipped spoon with a bit of worm and it seemed to work better. Had to stay at 2.1 to 2.3 speed, Looks a liitle windy till Thursday. hope it stays the same, don't need 10 mile runs.


i did the same think,it look like it work,but if you put right spoon out they hit that all time with any help.


----------



## walldancer

Changed it up today,tried to drift inside today and no bait or fish,kept drifting outside and got 7 eyes with 2 fish o's,,,1 perch also 40 ft


----------



## Triple Trouble

Marked decent numbers at 37-40 fow just east of river mouth lake was like glass this am and jigged up two walleye before we started to troll. Spoons and worm burners on dipsies set near the bottom got us 7 more keepers and many throwbacks. Not a ton of action but a nice day to be out there.


----------



## normster30

Triple Trouble said:


> Marked decent numbers at 37-40 fow just east of river mouth lake was like glass this am and jigged up two walleye before we started to troll. Spoons and worm burners on dipsies set near the bottom got us 7 more keepers and many throwbacks. Not a ton of action but a nice day to be out there.


Think you guys asked how we were doing trolling by. Yes it was a slow day, ended with 8, lost a couple. Lake was to calm, but still a great morming on the water. Be back Friday, they're calling for a west wind and hope it stirs the bait fish up.


----------



## Triple Trouble

Yes, you motivated me to give up on the jig bite since the lake was so calm! If you see me out there, don't be a stranger....


----------



## walldancer

Left dock in chagrin 530 am,pulled 16 keeper size fish and kept our 12,6 fish were 3 to 5 #s,others were smaller,pulled lines at 710 am,pulling meat 22 to 25 ft

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## walldancer

Ditto on yesterdays report today,identical

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## normster30

walldancer said:


> Ditto on yesterdays report today,identical
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Guess I better get my as$ up earlier, your cleaning up by the time I'm headed out.


----------



## walldancer

Hitting that skinny water inside 25ft,dragging meat 1.5 to 1.8,,,40 true trips back 40 ft with home made crawler harnesses,,,maybee that helps someone,,,trying it again tomorrow but maybee 15 ft,cold water getting blown in tonight with hopefully a bait wash

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt Kircher

Are you getting decent size or just good eaters?


----------



## walldancer

No shorts but keeping them 17 to 21 mostly,1 or 2 of those 25's a day,nothing real big,,,started late this morning after weather cleared 8am,skinny water was 2deg colder and no bait or fish for over an hour trolling.blew out past 50ft and trolled south,hit 45 and pulled 11 in an hour and a half,,,hope that skinny sets up again


----------



## normster30

Hope to leave the dock at 5;30 tomorrow. Dig out my old worm harnesses and spoon weavers and head to the condos and work back to the stacks. If you see me back early , it worked.


----------



## allwayzfishin

I beat them up pretty good this evening casting over by rt 306 in 30ft. Lost count on how many I caught. No giants, just your typical eaters which is what I prefer. Green Erie dearie was all I used today. Lil bumpy but totally worth it. Frying some up as we speak. Lol


----------



## berkshirepresident

allwayzfishin said:


> I beat them up pretty good this evening casting over by rt 306 in 30ft. Lost count on how many I caught. No giants, just your typical eaters which is what I prefer. Green Erie dearie was all I used today. Lil bumpy but totally worth it. Frying some up as we speak. Lol


Had to make up for East Branch.


----------



## Popspastime

Loaded over there..


----------



## walldancer

Started early today left doc 510 am,ran back to the mid to upper 40's,got 12 really nice fish 3 to 7#s,had to put 4 of them nice almost 5#ers clearing lines back finished at 710am,crawler harnesses again but 70 back on 40 jets and 1.9 mph,,best size average in a couple weeks


----------



## walldancer

Left dock at daylight,crawled west towards moss point,turned it around and trolled back towards the chagrin in 47ft,only pulled 9 keepers only 2 of them 5ers,tough current on them little boards in them heavy 4 fters

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## normster30

walldancer said:


> Left dock at daylight,crawled west towards moss point,turned it around and trolled back towards the chagrin in 47ft,only pulled 9 keepers only 2 of them 5ers,tough current on them little boards in them heavy 4 fters
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I thought you would take break with that wind. Trolled past you yesterday when you were packing it up, I got four on worms and alot of shorts and junk. I'm healing my prioe today. Looks like Sunday before I get out, hope more move in. I could use a banner day.


----------



## walldancer

I gotcha normster,i just cant get enough,wanna see if i can get 75 trips in this year god willing,,my few chagrin charter buddies were in there today and finished up early,even a few of our fairport friends were over by us,,,everything is going to change after these heavy winds the next couple days,the hunt will be on after that again, hopefully taking the twin 6yr old grandboys monday soo wish me luck,lol

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Monarch Viper

We went out 6/15 around 4pm, charter docked near us came in and only had 4, so I figured we were in for a tough bite.
Water was 81 degrees (surface temp) at the mouth, so I was thinking it wasn’t happening inside.
Stopped and looked in 51’and 61’, looked like a desert on the screen. Water was still very warm for this time of year so continued to look for some better water temps.
Ended up getting setup in 73’ off Fairport, surface temp was 74, thermocline trying to setup around 35’.
Water was 44.5, 63’ down, very few marks still, but at least a few here and there.
Setup 2 riggers and 4 dipseys.
Landed a small W right away.
After a slow start had a couple hard hits and landed two steelhead, so kept sticking it out in the heat. Flies we’re eating us alive, no wind out there.
Thought that when the sun angle started to go down more walleye would hit and they did, nothing fast a furious, but made the fly attack a little easier to take.
Ended up with 3 chrome, 8 W’s and 4-5 throw backs, 2 sheep.
Did turn back West after a while and worked back in to 63’. More marks the later it got, but still only a few here and there.
Had to work for them but the silvers made the day.
Good luck to everyone out there.


----------



## normster30

walldancer said:


> I gotcha normster,i just cant get enough,wanna see if i can get 75 trips in this year god willing,,my few chagrin charter buddies were in there today and finished up early,even a few of our fairport friends were over by us,,,everything is going to change after these heavy winds the next couple days,the hunt will be on after that again, hopefully taking the twin 6yr old grandboys monday soo wish me luck,lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Good 


walldancer said:


> I gotcha normster,i just cant get enough,wanna see if i can get 75 trips in this year god willing,,my few chagrin charter buddies were in there today and finished up early,even a few of our fairport friends were over by us,,,everything is going to change after these heavy winds the next couple days,the hunt will be on after that again, hopefully taking the twin 6yr old grandboys monday soo wish me luck,lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Good luck with the boys Monday ( no vidio game zone). Thet're lucky to have someone show them the ropes. Where is that cleaning station you;re at? Hope to run into you and seeing some big smiling faces.


----------



## TRIPLE-J

Damn thats a chunky looking steelhead on the top...
Nice to see chunky healthy fish like that


----------



## Searay

TRIPLE-J said:


> Damn thats a chunky looking steelhead on the top...
> Nice to see chunky healthy fish like that


Ya, usually they get away over power the angler!


----------



## walldancer

The cleaning station is at 72nd st ramp,ran there and cleaned em since i had to visit mike at shines tackle,really nive didnt have to freeze guts

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Triple Trouble

The fish are back in shallow...limited in 2 hours throwing erie deeries just west of the river in 25-35 fow this morning.


----------



## Monarch Viper

Thanks for the info Triple.


----------



## TRIPLE-J

Searay said:


> Ya, usually they get away over power the angler!


Not here they dont
Lol


----------



## walldancer

Glad there still in 30 ft after the blow,took the grandboys for a bit this afternoon,little bumpy but they each got one in real short order.1 was 27 1/2"


----------



## Triple Trouble

Three of us threw every color erie deerie at them again this morning for 2 hours in the same area from 25-40 fow....plenty of marks but only 1 fish. Not even garbage fish were biting! The Express seemed to be struggling as well. Shocking as it seemed that it was the perfect drifting day with a stiff breeze and overcast skies just before some rain.....Talked to a guy who is at the same marina as me and he abandoned drifting in favor or trolling and was doing well. We setup to troll in 40 fow and it was on....spoons and worm burners off dipsies set to 30 ft down....ended just shy of 3 tickets. I think the fish just like to flip the script some days to mess with us!


----------



## normster30

Triple Trouble said:


> Three of us threw every color erie deerie at them again this morning for 2 hours in the same area from 25-40 fow....plenty of marks but only 1 fish. Not even garbage fish were biting! The Express seemed to be struggling as well. Shocking as it seemed that it was the perfect drifting day with a stiff breeze and overcast skies just before some rain.....Talked to a guy who is at the same marina as me and he abandoned drifting in favor or trolling and was doing well. We setup to troll in 40 fow and it was on....spoons and worm burners off dipsies set to 30 ft down....ended just shy of 3 tickets. I think the fish just like to flip the script some days to mess with us!


It was a weird day, lot a marks shallow and no bites. Then a north wind started and killed the troll. shot out to 48 ft where I fished Friday and found good marks. Large spoons worked best using dipsies and tadpoles. Had to release 2 on clean-up..Looks like they moved east.


----------



## Labman1127

normster30 said:


> It was a weird day, lot a marks shallow and no bites. Then a north wind started and killed the troll. shot out to 48 ft where I fished Friday and found good marks. Large spoons worked best using dipsies and tadpoles. Had to release 2 on clean-up..Looks like they moved east.


How was the fish size quality? 
Did the smaller fish push out into that area? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## normster30

Labman1127 said:


> How was the fish size quality?
> Did the smaller fish push out into that area?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got nothing big, a couple of shorts.


----------



## walldancer

Tried to take the grandboys for another shot mid morning, a little to windy for them,did a river cruise with them and park swings mid day,,,2 boats i know cleaned up in short order running big spoons in 56 early today,,,i took boat out 5pm myself and dragged meat in 42 to 44 ft towards shoregate towers willowick and trolled back toward river,,40 jets back 70 ft at 1.8 to 2.0,,,pulled 9 keeper size in a little over an hour,,,,couple 21"s and the rest around 18",,,couldnd get third rod in,,no shorts

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## normster30

Headed out Friday morning, hoping the fish are still hanging close. If you guys see me circling, I found them.


----------



## walldancer

Chagrin off shore bite
Its on outside

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Monarch Viper

Wall,
How deep?


----------



## walldancer

Fish Got blown in tight by chagrin today,them fish in 56 were gone


----------



## normster30

A lot of bait from west to east, hard to get anything going. Ended with 8 and a bunch of shorts. Got chased off at 11, damn flys, they seem to be drinking the Off .


----------



## Triple Trouble

Another weird morning for me...was setting up on good marks in about 40 fow and the radio was lighting up from guys out deeper....went out to 50-57 fow and only managed 1 walleye in a couple hours....decided to come back shallower and found an active pod at about 50 fow...stayed on them and filled 2 tickets in ~1 hour. I was trolling dipsies with spoons and worm burners at #1 setting of 75 ft back. I tried different depths but I believe the active fish were at this setting.


----------



## walldancer

Good reports wish i was out,hitting it early tomorrow 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## allwayzfishin

Still stacked out there. Just about every cast I'd have a walleye on yesterday evening. Lots of 20" fish. So much fun on light tackle


----------



## walldancer

Left dock at 5am today,ran to 58 ft,kept 12 by 640 am,bigger fish were on 3-1/2 setting back 125/130

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## normster30

Nice morning to fish, cloudy and light wind and the fish were hungry. 4 limits kept, but handle over 50. Went with my son and grandson and his buddy. Bandits and flickers off boards 20 to 60 back took most, but caught maybe 10 on dipsies and spoons. 48 to 55 ft. from stacks to Mentor.


----------



## normster30

Quick trip today, left dock at 6 and finished at 6:50. Stay another 1/2 half hour trying to up grade, throw back 6 maybe 8 and called it a day. Dipsies and spoons 54 - 50 ft. I couldn't get my friend to go, now he's bummin.


----------



## walldancer

Hi normster,limped it out towards 70 ft today To try something Different,it was a lot of empty real estate , trolled back towards port and it was triple after triple in 58 to 60,,,kept out 12 but turned alot,dipsys only deep,quit at 930


----------



## normster30

walldancer said:


> Hi normster,limped it out towards 70 ft today To try something Different,it was a lot of empty real estate , trolled back towards port and it was triple after triple in 58 to 60,,,kept out 12 but turned alot,dipsys only deep,quit at 930


A bit bumpy heading north, 54 and trolled SE to 50. I stopped at 27 ft. to bleed out the fish going in and there were nice marks, maybe sheep but up pretty high.


----------



## berkshirepresident

For some of us who don't know better, what public ramp out of Eastlake/The Chagrin are most of you using?
Never fished there before. Wouldn't mind giving it a whirl.
I'm 15 minutes from Avon Point but want to fish some of the Eastern OH areas this Summer.


----------



## normster30

berkshirepresident said:


> For some of us who don't know better, what public ramp out of Eastlake/The Chagrin are most of you using?
> Never fished there before. Wouldn't mind giving it a whirl.
> I'm 15 minutes from Avon Point but want to fish some of the Eastern OH areas this Summer.


I think most of the guys posting dock along the river. There's a launch right by the bridge on on rt 283. I believe $10 fee.


----------



## berkshirepresident

normster30 said:


> I think most of the guys posting dock along the river. There's a launch right by the bridge on on rt 283. I believe $10 fee.


Would that be the Chagrin River Inlet or the Eastlake Port Authority ramp?
Thanks for getting back to me!









Marinas.com | Where boaters come first to find slips & services.


Where boaters come first to find slips & services.




marinas.com


----------



## normster30

berkshirepresident said:


> Would that be the Chagrin River Inlet or the Eastlake Port Authority ramp?
> Thanks for getting back to me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marinas.com | Where boaters come first to find slips & services.
> 
> 
> Where boaters come first to find slips & services.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marinas.com


East bank marina


----------



## berkshirepresident

Thanks Normster!


----------



## allwayzfishin

That ramp is pretty steep....just a heads up Berk


----------



## berkshirepresident

allwayzfishin said:


> That ramp is pretty steep....just a heads up Berk


is that where you put in at?


----------



## walldancer

That is a good ramp everytime i use it a handfull of times a year,gonna need some rain soon to keep the river up,,,just make sure you watch the channel on the far side of that ramp,shallow there,,,,buddy pulled nice fish in 23 ft belive it or not with no junk,,,out on a charter with friends tomorrow and will update

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## normster30

Got lucky again today, took a buddy out, he hasn't been out since September, knee and shoulder surgery. It took till 8:30, a little slow ha ha. Fish moved in some, 45 ft was good. Dipsies and spoons


----------



## walldancer

Good job norm , on charter today with old friends outa chagrin,had to work at em but kept 7 man limit about 11 am ish,,,no really big fish , out in 58 ft.40 jets back 125 to 150 with spoons

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## normster30

Express killing them, I'm getting my spinning gear out.


----------



## Triple Trouble

The fish are still in close....was casting just for a bit this am before the wife got sick in the 3+ footers. Decent marks in 30-35 fow west of the river. Guys were trolling in what looked to be ~45 fow as well.


----------



## walldancer

Its a burn in 43 ft off chagrin drifting with some fish o's,59 ft trollers pulling hard on spoons but not as big

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Triple Trouble

Walldancer is correct.....headed out to 42-45 fow last night around 7 pm straight out of the chagrin and got 18 keepers before sunset. Beautiful night to be out...nice 1 ft drift waves, cool breeze and fireworks along the coast on the way in.


----------



## walldancer

Me and wife fished that same water today,left doc at 540 am and had limit at 703am,,3 oz with weapons straight down with a decent drift,,,they were yo yo 's,,,put 4 or 5 of them 14 to 16"ers back,,kept 12









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Triple Trouble

Nice! Hoping they stay there for a while...so nice to have the drift bite going strong.


----------



## normster30

Trolled today with my son and a buddy, boards and flickers, dipsies and spoons all caught fish. 7:30 to 10 sorted 40+ fish kept our 18. Started in 45ft going NE to 55. I'm going out some time this week to do some drifting, got to feel that bite.


----------



## Triple Trouble

Drifted in 42-45 fow from 4 to 6 pm today straight out of the river, 18 keepers, really rough out there again.....mostly erie deerie style lures....we were drifting at up to 1.8 mph and actually caught walleye drifting with a flicker minnow. We added snap weights to get the lures down to the bottom as the drift was too much for them to reach on their own.


----------



## walldancer

55 ft this morning buddy got real quick 12 ,that blow yesterday didnt move em

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## walldancer

71 ft was the # er today

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## fishkiller

Sixty four dollar question will the fish stay out there or will they move back in??


----------



## Bluewalleye

walldancer said:


> 71 ft was the # er today
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


71' fow is that what the 71 means? When the day before it was 55' fow ? That is a pretty big difference in 1 day. Or am I reading that wrong?


----------



## walldancer

Yep the boys tried that 55 that was good the day before that but the water temperatures changed with those winds and they slid to 70 + ft,,problem with fish is that they swim lol,,,,got to beleive they will come back in a little for a bit maybee 60's,,,who knows!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluewalleye

walldancer said:


> Yep the boys tried that 55 that was good the day before that but the water temperatures changed with those winds and they slid to 70 + ft,,problem with fish is that they swim lol,,,,got to beleive they will come back in a little for a bit maybee 60's,,,who knows!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Ok thanks.


----------



## HappySnag

Bluewalleye said:


> Ok thanks.


they do not have to swim.
you have curent 1 mph,24 hours later they could be traveling with curent 20 miles.
i think they operate like ducks and geese going north and south,they use storm to carie them.


----------



## walldancer

I think that hypoxia (oxygen depletion) got blown in thats why the fish kill in euclid ohio.pushed em out 4 a bit

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## normster30

Talked to the guy at the bait store, he was cleaning some fish for a couple of of guys that fished 45 ft. using worm harnesses. I shot out to 68 ft. and found some fish, trolled back in and finished at 55ft., mostly eaters. A couple boats out a little deeper, still there when I left. Dipsies and spoons 125 at 3 setting ann 95 at 1 setting. LOts of bait out there.


----------



## normster30

Check out 42 ft. west of the stacks before you go offshore.


----------



## walldancer

Jigged up my 6 little ones in 32

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Triple Trouble

anyone going out tomorrow am?...thought we could trade info...let me know if you'll be out.


----------



## walldancer

The bigger fish showed up again inside of 40 ft had to let 2 of them 27" ers go cleaning up the last 2 dipsys today,









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## normster30

Picked up two limits this morning in 32- 34 ft just out of the river Nice mixed bag of fish, wish that would happen more often, a two minute ride out of the harbor.


----------



## normster30

If anyone out this evening, check out inside egde of the mud line east of the river. Got 3 there this morning before the wind kicked up.


----------



## walldancer

65 to 67 ft nice fish west of the chagrin yesterday afternoon and this morning,quick bite and fish are full of shiners this morning,hot stick was a 3-1/2 at 155 with shrimp stingray

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## normster30

Out of Chagrin, headed north to 56 ft and turned south with the waves. Got a couple in 54. Pulled in and bounced to 67 and trolled south to 46. picked up 10. Heard of water spouts in Lakewood area. Keeped a eye out.


----------



## gordofuchs

Haven't heard from Chagrin lately, I'm planning a run from there in the next few days, any advice????

Gordo Fuchs
East Island Marina


----------



## walldancer

We run outta the chagrin alot,yesterday guys picked in 57ish,65ish and 78ft.we been running to the deeper fish because a better grade of eyes,no junk,and trout mixed in.theres plenty anywhere past 55ft.we pulled 12 nice eyes and 3 trout by 930 am today deep on dibsys.
















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## walldancer

Quick 12 straight north in 77/78 foot on a friends boat this morning,only took just over an hour on dipsys with stingray spoons









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Triple Trouble

Took a boat ride out of the chagrin yesterday afternoon and began seeing good marks at 62 ft...probably not the bigguns that are out deeper, but there seemed to be a good amount there. Marked lots of bait pods up high.


----------



## walldancer

Same spot as yesterday,took till 930 am but landed 3 trout also,hot rod was dipsy 1-1/2 back 135,had 2 to 4 fters,,,trout came off 0 setting back 100 with nbk stingray









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Triple Trouble

nice cooler!


----------



## portney

walldancer said:


> Same spot as yesterday,took till 930 am but landed 3 trout also,hot rod was dipsy 1-1/2 back 135,had 2 to 4 fters,,,trout came off 0 setting back 100 with nbk stingray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Your a beast !


----------



## walldancer

Just a ditto on the fishing straight north of chagrin,not my boat my fishin buddys boat today,,same stuff,16 mile 360° out,,,wont keep these repetitive reports going just trying to help someone,,,ill bet it will be more nw at 320 deg to the hole starting this week and the next 4 weeks,good luck

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## normster30

Hoping to get out deep tomorrow, anybody do any good today? Will be on ch 68 if anyone wants to work together.


----------



## FarmerChris

I’m planning trip from Fairport or Geneva NW to deep water Thursday I will call out on radio if we get in to some.


----------



## walldancer

Hi norm,same program today dipsys deep just get out n of 75 ft off the chagrin.4 to 7 # er in a little over 2 hours trolling,put back 8 or soo 18 to 20 ers,,hardley any junk on my buddys boat,,,headin back in the morning,,,kept 18,,,,2 other buddys boats did it also









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## normster30

walldancer said:


> Hi norm,same program today dipsys deep just get out n of 75 ft off the chagrin.4 to 7 # er in a little over 2 hours trolling,put back 8 or soo 18 to 20 ers,,hardley any junk on my buddys boat,,,headin back in the morning,,,kept 18,,,,2 other buddys boats did it also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Headed out at 6 might see you in the river. Might do you a bet , but my buddy has a bad wing, lol


----------



## baby blue

walldancer said:


> We run outta the chagrin alot,yesterday guys picked in 57ish,65ish and 78ft.we been running to the deeper fish because a better grade of eyes,no junk,and trout mixed in.theres plenty anywhere past 55ft.we pulled 12 nice eyes and 3 trout by 930 am today deep on dibsys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Nice steelies!


----------



## walldancer

Chagrin N line still great in 73 to 76 ft,,,again deep dipsys had to be down near 60 ft with lures as the big fish were deep in the massive bait piles gorging,,all of them were full of large shiners tossing them on the boat when netting.finished with 18 again but took a little longer as we finished up at 1030 ,the best part is we sent an old patriot friend back to fla with tons of fillets.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## normster30

Morning trip out of Chagrin, thought of following charter, but looked like he was headed to Geneva. Looked at gragh in 69 ft. and got good marks, Set up and got 5 by 8;30 but ra
View attachment 494316







View attachment 494318
View attachment 494319







View attachment 494316







View attachment 494318
View attachment 494319
View attachment 494318
n out of marks at 73, ran back to 70 and trolled same line, but few marks. Lost 2 at the boat. I guit at !0:45 with 5. Does any of you old timers have a few Livetargets you want to part with, let me know.


----------



## normster30

Another trip today with son, same area just a slower pick. got our 12 by 10:30. Spoons ruled today off down riggers, only a couple on dips. 70 to 72 north of river was best.


----------



## gordofuchs

Went out Sunday 9/10/22, started after noon. Trolled out 330 degrees to 75'. Picked up numerous large farm animals, three steelhead and one 30" walleye. Saw several boats trolling west to east in the 60 to 65 foot range.


----------



## gordofuchs

It was Saturday, not Sunday


----------



## normster30

Trip out to 73 ft and trolled east, slow pick but a great day to be on the lake. Found one pod of healhty eyes, circled back and hit them twice to finish up. Seem I was going to fast at 2.6= 2.8 2 was better, all on big spoons. Thanks to Walldancer for pointing me in the right direction.


----------



## walldancer

Glad you got em norm,fished the boarder from 2 to 430 to scratch my itch out there,pulled about 11 and kept 7 bigger fish but just wanted to test the waters on the line for abit.dipsys w big spoons 70 ft down over 79ftow,ran mag dipsys

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## walldancer

Hi norm,just listed my boat on ogf marketplace, the old back is the reason but go get em,,,49 north line ans 5 miles north was really good this morning 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## normster30

Looks like a few nice days, will be headed out in morning hoping fish have moved in. Anybody out give me holler on 68.


----------



## walldancer

Trolled the mouth from 1 to 3 pm today,only 1 trout hooked up,not good,,,going deep on buddys boat for eyes tomorrow, heard the eye bite was really slow from 3 guys today

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## normster30

Got 3 eaters today in 52 55 ft. Trolled to 70, not a hit and no good marks. Try again tomorrow. water started to look better in a couple of hours I was out.


----------



## walldancer

Went on friends boat this morning, boat had electrical issues when we hit the mouth,turned around and docked it.took my boat out at 9 am to 67 ft and trolled for an hour and a half and no luck,,,,think the lake is still outta wack but missed that early bite

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## normster30

Got 3 more today in 52 55 ft north of the river in first 1/2 hr. Heard a lot of chatter of seeing fish. but couldn't get them to go. Went to 65 ft. and no go, turned back in and got some shorts in 55 53 ft. Same as yesderday marks at 25 30 ft, in 50 some ft. where feeding. More marks yesderday, but not that good of targeting the fish suspended but did our 3 today. Water does look bad and rollers still coming in. No lead bellys today, bring your baits up.


----------



## walldancer

Ran the boat up river to the ramp and pulled it,talked to 3 small river boats and each boat said they got 2 trout soo there starting,bet the little rain were getting tonight helps,

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

